# Getting What You Ask For...



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

When it comes to your skiffs how many of you appreciate getting what you ask for as far as custom aluminum work, rigging etc?
I dropped my boat off last Wednesday to have a custom poling platform fabricated at a local shop I used to work at and gave the guys photos of what I wanted. I went to pick it up yeaterday and it was NOT what I wanted and for $950 I feel like I should have a good feeling when I leave but the more I look at what I got compared to what I asked for I get more pissed off. I think I'm taking it back and having them completely start over and do it exactly the way I want.
The thing that pisses me off the most is I live a few miles away and never got one call asking my opinion about anything.

What I asked for (excluding the back rest and sissy bar recievers underneath)
View attachment 7477


What I got!
View attachment 7478


Who has seen wire for the anchor light this thick and holes drilled like this to make a corner? I have seen hundreds of platforms and tops and NEVER seen wire run like this. LAZY LAZY LAZY!
View attachment 7480


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow they kinda put the chingaley to you on that job. Clearly unacceptable. Unfortunately they are likely going to give you grief about taking it back and doing it all over which is what they should do because they screwed it up to start with.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow that's pretty cheesy tge


Smackdaddy53 said:


> When it comes to your skiffs how many of you appreciate getting what you ask for as far as custom aluminum work, rigging etc?
> I dropped my boat off last Wednesday to have a custom poling platform fabricated at a local shop I used to work at and gave the guys photos of what I wanted. I went to pick it up yeaterday and it was NOT what I wanted and for $950 I feel like I should have a good feeling when I leave but the more I look at what I got compared to what I asked for I get more pissed off. I think I'm taking it back and having them completely start over and do it exactly the way I want.
> The thing that pisses me off the most is I live a few miles away and never got one call asking my opinion about anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

They had a picture!!!!!!!!!!
They should of asked questions!
Total piss off.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Is that Romex wiring?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You should be pissed. You paid a premium price IMO. Even if you asked for something that was a blatantly stoopid and overly complex (not that I think you did), a custom shop should point out potential problems and then make suggestions to improve it, not just build a generic platform.

The main difference seems to be the height, the ugly wiring, those diagonal braces and the lack of protruding steps. Is the height what you asked for? If they changed that without asking, I am not sure complaining to someone that dumb will be productive. Regarding the wiring, is that freaking Romex? In addition to being ugly, that is not for marine use. The diagonal braces don't bother me much, but they should have told you they were necessary. Those protruding steps would add some fab time, but at $950 you paid for that extra time, dammit! If the protruding steps get in the way of opening the hatch underneath, they should have told you and made suggestions.

Nate


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing like what you asked for. But a good time to rethink what you asked for. Those steps are too much imo. I would go back. Would not have paid and left either. Hope they make it right.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Good luck w/ that one


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I asked them to run 3 conductor wire so I could use a common ground and a positive for the anchor light and a positive for an under platform LED. It looks it was too stiff for them to fish it around that corner so they drilled two big ass holes and took the easy route. LEDs do not require heavy gauge wire for power due to low amp draw. All the platforms I have seen including the one on my other skiff kept the wire inside the pipe. The other option is to drill a hole straight down from the top of the platform ring into the leg and fish the wire through so when the starboard top is put on it covers the hole. 
I told them I did not need the plate welded on top of each step, just bend oval tubing or plain pipe to match the curve of the top but as you can see they used straight pieces with the rubber grip insert on top. If they could not make the bend due to the hatches hitting why not call and ask if I could live with one step with a bend? I'm 6'1"! 
The height is 36" and that is what I requested and the pads had to be where they are to match the holes from the platform I removed.
How about the lack of flat bar underneath to make the front legs meet the top like the pictures I sent them? 
One more thing I am not at all happy with are the tabs they welded on for the Tibor push pole holder and the anchor light. They look like an elementary school kid cut the radius and they left them sharp instead of sanding down the edges after making the cuts. 
All this makes me wish I had my own welding machine and benders because I know how to use all that and could have done a better job for a third the cost.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Nothing like what you asked for. But a good time to rethink what you asked for. Those steps are too much imo. I would go back. Would not have paid and left either. Hope they make it right.


I didn't ask them for steps like the photo, just steps with no plate and a bend that matches the top. Bent steps are not uncommon.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Take it back and make them do it over again


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

I'd take that back for sure. I just had a few things fabbed for my build that are not perfect, but for what I paid I can't, and won't complain. If/when I have a poling platform done I'll be more discerning. For just a trolling motor mount and grab bar I'm pleased with the deal I got...but that job they did for you is not acceptable. Especially for $950.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't pay until it is what you want. They should make it right. Plus, if you don't, it's going to bother you every single time you look at it, which you don't want.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EastTNoutdoorsman said:


> I'd take that back for sure. I just had a few things fabbed for my build that are not perfect, but for what I paid I can't, and won't complain. If/when I have a poling platform done I'll be more discerning. For just a trolling motor mount and grab bar I'm pleased with the deal I got...but that job they did for you is not acceptable. Especially for $950.


I am not one of those guys that expects something for nothing but it's the principle! I would have gladly paid more to have it done just the way I wanted it because I know the more bends and extra fab work takes more time but people have to have some pride in their work and these days it seems that is a rare characteristic.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow you got hosed. If that's what they did with a picture I don't think they are going to get it right even if you take it back. I would go to a shop that does work for the Marine industry. Call BT's or bluepoint in Titusville. They could probably fabricate something based on the picture and dimensions and ship it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Wow you got hosed. If that's what they did with a picture I don't think they are going to get it right even if you take it back. I would go to a shop that does work for the Marine industry. Call BT's or bluepoint in Titusville. They could probably fabricate something based on the picture and dimensions and ship it.


This shop has been in the marine fabrication business for about 15 years or more. I have seen a lot of their work over the years and it was top notch. I used to work for a sister company and we shared a fab shop for several years before we moved to another location.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Then they should recognize their f-up based on the quality of their other work and offer to make it right.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Then they should recognize their f-up based on the quality of their other work and offer to make it right.


I agree 100%


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That shit is weak! Take that back with the picture you gave them and just say you must have given me some one else's platform. Because this clearly isn't like the one in the picture.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just went out and checked it out again and the cherry on top...I turned my wheel both directions and the hydraulic steering hose hits the bottom step and puts the hose in a bind. If the step was bent out like I asked it would clear it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I figure the cherry would have been that it didn't look anything like what you asked for. I wouldn't have taken delivery of it.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Take it back. That is bullhock! That wire will bend around that corner. Just being honest that poling platform looks like a $400 job not $950. Bring them some reading glasses too. Also an estimate to repair your deck from another company. If that were mine it wouldnt have left the shop.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

You walked out with it. Now you own it. Lesson learned. I still like some of your posts Mack. You should have said "Who did you build that platform for?" or "I guess my platform is not ready yet." The south Texas boys are having a tough time this week.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> You walked out with it. Now you own it. Lesson learned. I still like some of your posts Mack. You should have said "Who did you build that platform for?" or "I guess my platform is not ready yet." The south Texas boys are having a tough time this week.


I never read that in the fine print.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

That's a whole lotta nope right there, good luck getting it sorted


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

911......... whats your emergency?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If you paid by check...put a stop on it. If credit card - contest the charge.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> 911......... whats your emergency?


Attempted RAPE


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Attempted RAPE


Attempted hell. Hopefully they bought you dinner first


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I am not one of those guys that expects something for nothing but it's the principle! I would have gladly paid more to have it done just the way I wanted


Bingo! I was happy paying $140 for a grab bar/storage box plus a bow mount for a trolling motor. The guy who did mine has done several roll cages and custom headers for cars and whatnot but hadn't been on the bender in a little while. I didn't expect precision for what I paid, and he told me up front he's a little rusty, but it's way better than I could have done!

But if I'd paid anything more than a buck fifty for any work I'd expect it be right. If that's 200 worth of time to do it right great; but if 200 gets me a 3/4 ass job I'll give you the extra 50 to get it done right.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

PM me the name so I know not to have any aluminum work done by them. It looks terrible.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Just dropped mine off for a new platform - after seeing this I'll be nervous until I get it back even though it's a different fabricator.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I dropped my boat off....at a local shop I used to work at and....it was NOT what I wanted


Are you eligible for rehire? That may be the only way to get what you want from that shop.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Geez man, bummer.
I would not have left with it, but since that ship has sailed... I would go back and explain to them (management) you were too aggravated to be civil, when you picked it up. Tell them calmly but very firmly, now, after you've had time to calm down and be reasonable, that you would like it fixed and that, it IS going to be fixed, either by them or someone else. Add that you would like them to have the opportunity to correct the situation, without having to pursue other avenues, because that will cost you AND THEM more money. Make sure to be overly polite and very gracious, but also make it clear you're willing to go the unpleasant route if necessary.

You want to appeal to their good nature because you have already taken delivery of the product. At the same time, give them the opportunity to save face, and allow them to do so knowing it's in their best interest.

If they decide to be nasty about it, give em' both barrels.
Just my opinion.
Good luck.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> Geez man, bummer.
> I would not have left with it, but since that ship has sailed... I would go back and explain to them (management) you were too aggravated to be civil, when you picked it up. Tell them calmly but very firmly, now, after you've had time to calm down and be reasonable, that you would like it fixed and that, it IS going to be fixed, either by them or someone else. Add that you would like them to have the opportunity to correct the situation, without having to pursue other avenues, because that will cost you AND THEM more money. Make sure to be overly polite and very gracious, but also make it clear you're willing to go the unpleasant route if necessary.
> 
> You want to appeal to their good nature because you have already taken delivery of the product. At the same time, give them the opportunity to save face, and allow them to do so knowing it's in their best interest.
> ...


I've known the owner for 15 years


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

After you get all the aluminum tubing ironed out I have a barely used Scott Meridian 8 wt 2pc rod for sale at a very good price.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I hope they step up and do what they should for you.. It's frustrating not being able to just fab things yourself.. It tends to be the only way you get exactly what you want...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Just...wow...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

both barrels....... ha love it !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> After you get all the aluminum tubing ironed out I have a barely used Scott Meridian 8 wt 2pc rod for sale at a very good price.


Waiting on a 4 pc, you are next in line.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Limp Shrimp said:


> I hope they step up and do what they should for you.. It's frustrating not being able to just fab things yourself.. It tends to be the only way you get exactly what you want...


I need a Miller Synchrowave and a few hydraulic benders and my shop is complete. Until then...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Id be pissed! take it back! I had some work done on my last boat and I took it back 6 times until it was right. I knew they were pissed and didn't want me to come back for future business but it doesn't matter, its business.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Waiting on a 4 pc, you are next in line.


You don't need a 4 pc, you have a skiff!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Id be pissed! take it back! I had some work done on my last boat and I took it back 6 times until it was right. I knew they were pissed and didn't want me to come back for future business but it doesn't matter, its business.


Exactly


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> You don't need a 4 pc, you have a skiff!


$500 with warranty card?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> $500 with warranty card?


Sorry, can't go that low yet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Update:
I called the owner this morning and told him I wanted to bring my boat by so he can look at a few things. He asked what the problem was. I told him the wire is exposed, the motor won't turn all the way because the hydraulic steering hits the bottom step and before I could finish he interrupted me and told me all their platforms and T Tops have the wires exposed and that I asked for straight steps. I told him the exposed wire looks like shit and is unacceptable and that I sent photos of what I wanted my platform to look like and it has bent steps. He yelled "well bring the motherf***er back then!" and hung up on me. I didn't even get around to telling him I found the aluminum backer plate laying in the bilge and the machine screws were threaded into fiberglass with no washers or nuts and that the anchor light tab and push pole holder tabs look like a kid cut them with a dull jigsaw. 
This is totally unacceptable behavior! I am taking my cordless impact and heat gun and removing the platform and getting my $950 back before I leave.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

View attachment 7606
View attachment 7607
View attachment 7608
View attachment 7609
View attachment 7610


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Hope you get it worked out. I would be seeing red and have a hard time not blowing my stack.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Always pay by charge card. Very least is you hold up the money for months while credit card company does its thing.
Did you ever mention where this was done?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Always pay by charge card. Very least is you hold up the money for months while credit card company does its thing.
> Did you ever mention where this was done?


I will release that tasty tidbit of information depending on how this afternoon goes. I already have another shop lined up ready to fabricate my platform the way I want.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow!...that's some bulllllllsheit! hope you can get it worked out!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> Is that Romex wiring?


That's what I said when I saw it Friday. Could not help but look for a 200 Amp Service.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


>


This would bug the hell out of me. Did they miss the bend and just weld the tube on top of the bolt hole in the flange? What in the hell am I looking at?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

jmrodandgun said:


> This would bug the hell out of me. Did they miss the bend and just weld the tube on top of the bolt hole in the flange? What in the hell am I looking at?


look familiar ?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like Stevie wonder did that job.....good luck with getting this resolved.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Tell them that if they don't make it right you'll post it all over the interweb. Oh wait...


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't they know this fact
"The truth is when you *do a good job*, your customer will tell *two people*.
When you *do a great job*, they will tell *five people*. But, *do a bad job* and they'll tell *10 people*. Do a *terrible job*, and your customer will tell *50 people*."
Or in this case 1354 people at last count


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

anytide said:


> look familiar ?


Reminds me of a shop who's name rhymes with Strong Arm Products.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

csnaspuck said:


> Don't they know this fact
> "The truth is when you *do a good job*, your customer will tell *two people*.
> When you *do a great job*, they will tell *five people*. But, *do a bad job* and they'll tell *10 people*. Do a *terrible job*, and your customer will tell *50 people*."
> Or in this case 1354 people at last count


Do Mac wrong and every skiff owner, guide, wade fisherman and croaker soaker in Texas will know about it. Believe me. Plus them other people.


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

The guy botches the job and blames the customer for not being happy. Hope you got your money back.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

However this works out, I'd just like to know what shop I am going to avoid hearing the word mother****** coming out of someone in an aggressive tone. That type of scenario never goes anywhere positive.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

whether they fix it or not i still want to know who this is, with the type of attitude he gave you over the phone i dont want to have anything to do with them ever


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

POCtied said:


> However this works out, I'd just like to know what shop I am going to avoid hearing the word mother****** coming out of someone in an aggressive tone. That type of scenario never goes anywhere positive.


Mac got his money back and left the goods behind.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I walked into the office and the big throbbing veins in my neck a forehead were in full force. He proceeded to show me the T Top in the showroom and every corner where the wire turned there was a hole with a wire jumping across. I told him that looks like shit and if he wanted me to show them how to chase a wire without it showing I could do it because back in the day they NEVER drilled holes and jumped corners. We walked out to the boat and before we got there he said "Hey *****, bring your phone and show him the text about the steps". I proceeded to tell him I know EXACTLY what it read and that the words "straight steps" were not in there. I told them both when I dropped the boat off that I don't want the aluminum plate over the bent steps but I do want the platform to look as much like the photos as possible. I sent both the owner and the lead fabricator pictures of the platform I wanted. He said "Don't worry, we will make it right". I told him I don't want them to do anything else except remove that platform and refund my money. He yelled to the guys "jerk that piece of shit off there so he can go". I told them they aren't jerking shit off my deck and ripping up gelcoat. He stormed in and I helped the guys heat the pads and pull the platform off while showing them the flaws. The main fabricator asked me how to run wire for an anchor light without drilling two holes in the outside. I explained that you drill a hole in the pipe you are saddling, weld it then run your wire up the leg with a loop on the end until it hits the top pipe and then run a hooked wire fish tape from the achor light hole to the wire, hook it and gently pull it out the hole. He looked at me like I taught him how to do something he had never once done. 
We got the platform off and the owner walked by and threw a check on the deck of my boat and walked off without saying one word. I told him BYE!!!
The end...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Reminds me of a shop who's name rhymes with Strong Arm Products.


How about Beastiality Louvering Quirks?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

And then Mac opened a beer...


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

If I was running the business I would never fight with a customer because the customer is always right even when you know they are wrong. I can't believe this guy is still in business with that attitude.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How about Beastiality Louvering Quirks?


Oh shit....he's gone trailblazerEXT on Us!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> Oh shit....he's gone trailblazerEXT on Us!


Oh Boy .... mental masturbatory maneuvers in the dark .. with the forthcoming consummate induction of reproduction. In Chyna.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> Oh Boy .... mental masturbatory maneuvers in the dark .. with the forthcoming consummate induction of reproduction. In Chyna.


Now you know why I thought trailblazerEXT was your burn handle...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Net 30 said:


> Oh shit....he's gone trailblazerEXT on Us!


It rhymes with that...
I'm not posting the business name because I got my $ back more easily than I imagined.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that sucks. You should not have left till you where satisfied. Let us know what they say


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Now you know why I thought trailblazerEXT was your burn handle...


And here I thought it was your grindr handle.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd say getting his money back was pretty satisfying...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

devrep said:


> I'd say getting his money back was pretty satisfying...


Its as if he is some sort of King of Texas...


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

As a professional metal fabricator i can understand both side. Anyone getting metal work done needs to be SUPER specific and DO NOT leave with the product if you are not happy. On the other hand i will gladly lose money in order for a customer to be happy. Ok maybe not gladly but my point is one bad review can cost me hundreds of potential customers. One good one can easily make the money i lost back tenfold . It doesnt look like bad work at all it looks good. Maybe not what you wanted which i admit is a problem but not bad work, just the wrong work. Did you specifically say how to run the wires ect.? Keep in mind too the most critical person is usually the customer. I have done a few bad jobs because the customer was too cheap and i was instructed to i have also done some pain in the a$$ jobs because the customer was way too critical both suck....just my 2 cents


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Redlig said:


> As a professional metal fabricator i can understand both side. Anyone getting metal work done needs to be SUPER specific and DO NOT leave with the product if you are not happy. On the other hand i will gladly lose money in order for a customer to be happy. Ok maybe not gladly but my point is one bad review can cost me hundreds of potential customers. One good one can easily make the money i lost back tenfold . It doesnt look like bad work at all it looks good. Maybe not what you wanted which i admit is a problem but not bad work, just the wrong work. Did you specifically say how to run the wires ect.? Keep in mind too the most critical person is usually the customer. I have done a few bad jobs because the customer was too cheap and i was instructed to i have also done some pain in the a$$ jobs because the customer was way too critical both suck....just my 2 cents


Did you see how they welded the foot? I'm no master welder by any stretch but I've had to do some welds on my dad's farm that are still working today. It doesn't even look like they were paying attention while aligning it and welding that foot on.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Redlig said:


> As a professional metal fabricator i can understand both side. Anyone getting metal work done needs to be SUPER specific and DO NOT leave with the product if you are not happy. On the other hand i will gladly lose money in order for a customer to be happy. Ok maybe not gladly but my point is one bad review can cost me hundreds of potential customers. One good one can easily make the money i lost back tenfold . It doesnt look like bad work at all it looks good. Maybe not what you wanted which i admit is a problem but not bad work, just the wrong work. Did you specifically say how to run the wires ect.? Keep in mind too the most critical person is usually the customer. I have done a few bad jobs because the customer was too cheap and i was instructed to i have also done some pain in the a$$ jobs because the customer was way too critical both suck....just my 2 cents


Did you have a good look at the photos and all the issues? I've _never_ seen wiring done like that; he should not have needed to tell the fabricator how he wants wires run. The off-center mounting flanges are ridiculous; the deck would not bear the load evenly. Then there are the photos Smackdaddy gave the guy to copy. As a fabricator yourself, what's the "fabricator's side"? Though, I agree with you on not leaving with the product if it's not right.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

I already said Be specific. My older hewes did not have the platform built original to run the wires the way he wanted them. If hewes doesnt do that how would a fabricator know to do so. I had to modify mine to run the wires completly hidden. If thats how the one in their show room was run i would assume they would do it again. I had no intentions of stirring the pot i just was saying i understand both sides to a certajn extent.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It was a bullshit job and I got my money back in the form of a check and cashed it on my way home. For $950 a man should not have to question the ability of a CUSTOM aluminum fabrication shop to build a simple platform similar to a photo. It was nothing near bearing any resemblance to the photos other than having 4 legs and being made out of aluminum. I don't have time for bullshit.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I need a Miller Synchrowave and a few hydraulic benders and my shop is complete. Until then...


Precision-Tig 225 super slick adj pulse freq. I'm not knocking the blue, but try one before you buy the synchro, you may just get converted....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> Precision-Tig 225 super slick adj pulse freq. I'm not knocking the blue, but try one before you buy the synchro, you may just get converted....


I need to get my shop finished then think about what toys to fill it with. I will look into it. I've seen my buddy lay a perfect row of "dimes" with his Miller and a spool gun but he's been melting metal together longer than I've been alive.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You are doing us wrong not providing the name. Guys kills your wife and you won't say the name because you got your money back. That makes things right? He can go kill someone else's wife?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SAW

Just because I went to my friends last night and he said the owner called him and told him I was only the second customer he ever had that left without letting him make it right and that if he ever caught me while he was drinking that he was going to beat my ass...
Pretty funny because he was too scared to say that to my face. I'd give him one half-assed sucker punch and probably break both of his geriatric hips and send him to the ER.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Lol what a douchebag!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Glad he at least gave you a refund not many people do that these days I guess the customer is always right isn't anyone's moto now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I visited with a true custom aluminum fab shop last Friday and the owner spent about an hour measuring, drawing a diagram and discussing layout etc. with me. I should be getting in next week.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I visited with a true custom aluminum fab shop last Friday and the owner spent about an hour measuring, drawing a diagram and discussing layout etc. with me. I should be getting in next week.


And that's how it should be done


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

their website gallery should have tipped you off


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

POCtied said:


> And that's how it should be done


The other guy looked at it for about 45 seconds and I sent photos and honestly don't think he even showed them to the guys in the shop. I even sent two more photos so he could see the layout better and apparently it did not matter because they built it how thet wanted. 
T Tops and More in Port O' Connor is who is doing my work from now on. His price is just $150 more than the other shop and I get a weld on rod holder and weld on cup holder that accepts Yeti 30oz cups and the Colster koozie. The owner told me that when I come pick the boat up he wants me to stand on the platform with my push pole and cup and he will weld the accessories on exactly where I want them before I leave. That is how it's done!


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The other guy looked at it for about 45 seconds and I sent photos and honestly don't think he even showed them to the guys in the shop. I even sent two more photos so he could see the layout better and apparently it did not matter because they built it how thet wanted.
> T Tops and More in Port O' Connor is who is doing my work from now on. His price is just $150 more than the other shop and I get a weld on rod holder and weld on cup holder that accepts Yeti 30oz cups and the Colster koozie. The owner told me that when I come pick the boat up he wants me to stand on the platform with my push pole and cup and he will weld the accessories on exactly where I want them before I leave. That is how it's done!


And you BOTH get to leave happy when its done


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finally got a platform I am happy with that is just the way I asked for it to be made and the welds are clean. I am cutting the starboard top, mounting it, applying the SBT sheet to the deck and mounting the push pole holder and anchor light this week after work.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Quite the difference. Looks good.

SBT sheet?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Finally got a platform I am happy with that is just the way I asked for it to be made and the welds are clean. I am cutting the starboard top, mounting it, applying the SBT sheet to the deck and mounting the push pole holder and anchor light this week after work.
> 
> View attachment 9142
> View attachment 9143
> ...


What thickness Starboard are you going to use?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Quite the difference. Looks good.
> 
> SBT sheet?


I bought two sheets of this marine mat from BlackTip Jet Sports that is primarily used for jet skis. $60 per sheet vs $200 per sheet of Seadek is worth trying.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> What thickness Starboard are you going to use?


1/2" white like my other platform but going slick so the SBT sheet will adhere better.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bought two sheets of this marine mat from BlackTip Jet Sports that is primarily used for jet skis. $60 per sheet vs $200 per sheet of Seadek is worth trying.


This got me interested. How's the quality?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

CodyW said:


> This got me interested. How's the quality?


Me too. My platform has a ghetto door mat zip tied to it now. It's totally ratchet.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Me too. My platform has a ghetto door mat zip tied to it now. It's totally ratchet.


Lol, post a pic. I gotta see this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CodyW said:


> This got me interested. How's the quality?


Seems really nice. Great reviews. If you contact them they will send a bead chain with a sample of everything they offer. http://www.shopsbt.com/jet-skis/blacktip-sheet-goods.html
They are supposed to be 38x77" but they are over 40" wide. I got this one in the middle:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Got the starboard top cut and edges finished earlier. I am getting the aluminum clear coated Friday, finishing the nonskid and mounting the platform as soon as possible. I had to make sure the cup holder was up to par.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jpipes said:


> Looks great


Thank you! It's about time!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Glad you finally got what you were looking for. But is it just me or does $1100 sound a little pricey for an unfinished platform? When it's all said and done, you're going to be like $1400 into it. I'm sure you could have got one from Maverick for that without the headaches.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Finally got a platform I am happy with that is just the way I asked for it to be made and the welds are clean. I am cutting the starboard top, mounting it, applying the SBT sheet to the deck and mounting the push pole holder and anchor light this week after work.
> 
> View attachment 9142
> View attachment 9143
> ...


slick welds, platform looks nice


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

paint it black said:


> Glad you finally got what you were looking for. But is it just me or does $1100 sound a little pricey for an unfinished platform? When it's all said and done, you're going to be like $1400 into it. I'm sure you could have got one from Maverick for that without the headaches.


I got it for much less because I am mounting it, making the deck and rigging it. I don't care for Maverick's customer service department, I have called them and a particular representative of theirs has been rude to me on a couple of occasions and if any of you knew me I don't deal with folks like that. Their platforms are not what I really want and I'm in Texas so shipping would be pricey. I like to see what I am buying in person.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

CodyW said:


> Lol, post a pic. I gotta see this.



I had this cut piece of mat laying around. Fortunately, I have always spent my poling time at the front of the platform. The mat actually works pretty good and is cushy. If I could find the same mat in gray or white, I'd go with it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I got it for much less because I am mounting it, making the deck and rigging it. I don't care for Maverick's customer service department, I have called them and a particular representative of theirs has been rude to me on a couple of occasions and if any of you knew me I don't deal with folks like that. Their platforms are not what I really want and I'm in Texas so shipping would be pricey. I like to see what I am buying in person.


Oh cool, I thought I had read you were paying $1100 then I saw you were doing all that extra work yourself. Anyway, all that matters is that you're happy with what you got out of it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

paint it black said:


> Oh cool, I thought I had read you were paying $1100 then I saw you were doing all that extra work yourself. Anyway, all that matters is that you're happy with what you got out of it!


Oh yeah, I'm happy with it. I just wish I was starting with a blank slate and not having to mount the pads in the same places on the deck or I would have made it a little wider from to back but it's good.


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

Sublime said:


> I had this cut piece of mat laying around. Fortunately, I have always spent my poling time at the front of the platform. The mat actually works pretty good and is cushy. If I could find the same mat in gray or white, I'd go with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

With some help from my son we got the platform mounted and rigged. Foam core decks are a PITA to install fasteners in especially when you can't access some of them to through bolt.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sweet !


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice looking ride with a great motor.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

looking good


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! Hitting it tomorrow to see how she poles. Bull tides should have them pushed in the back back lakes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lots of fish way back in the back lakes. I got to really run the boat hard in the skinny stuff and small winding creeks and I am very happy with the performance. She poles very well too and that is no surprise. The wind was blowing 18-20mph most of the afternoon so I got to see the ride in chop and if was not rough at all. The Foreman prop is perfect, hole shot is silly and she cruises at 28 mph running 4300rpm and 34 at 5500 trimmed up with my buddy and I (both 220-240#), ice chest full of ice and 18 gallons of gas. Happy, happy happy!


----------

